
The Power of Speaking Polari - lermontov
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/roundtable/power-speaking-polari
======
dang
Earlier this year:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19522953](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19522953)

2017:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15238366](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15238366).

2015:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10104648](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10104648)

------
barbs
Here's a great short film on Polari

[https://youtu.be/Y8yEH8TZUsk](https://youtu.be/Y8yEH8TZUsk)

